# CAMANA - La segunda ciudad de Arequipa tiene lo suyo



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

Camana, la segunda ciudad de Arequipa (hay una buena competencia por este lugar con Mollendo), esta ciudad tiene una vida tremenda en el verano, ya se puede ver modernas edificaciones y la ciudad esta muy limpia y ordenada. Aqui les van una fotos de Camana, capital del verano arequipeño


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

En este thread no veo ningún proyecto, así que debe ir a la página principal de Incascrapers.
Por otro lado, esos monumentos o estatuas no tienen ninguna gracia ni combinan con el lugar. Lo que me parece chévere es que hayan carreras de autos!


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

Las famosas esculturas..jeje


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mas o menos, se ve tranquilo.


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

lindas fotos y muy tranqui el lugar


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

en 1998 fue la ultima vez que estuve en Camana.Pero en general creo que Mollendo se lleva el titulo de segunda ciudad de Arequipa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Jose Antonio eres de Arequipa????? si es asi debes unirte a la salida para fotos de Rafo y Jeremy... Saludos y bonito thread


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante thread, solo su plaza de armas esta algo rescatable.......!


----------



## pachacutec (May 24, 2005)

En mi opinion esas figuras y estatuas son recontra huachafas. Lamentablemente en muchas ciudades peruanas se encuentran esas cosas. Lo mas limpio de camana me parecieron sus techos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

naaa que ver mollendo es mas ciudad que camana, aunque camana tb se defiende, el tsunami del 2001 ocasiono graves daños a eta ciudad, camana era como el ASIA arequipeño mucha gente pudiente de AQP tenia su casas de playa en camana pro luego del maremoto todo se fue al....


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Uy... después de tiempo volver a ver las esculturas jaja.. este weno.. la plazita se ve decente.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Si pues rafo tiene razon, el maremoto la fregó, ahora tienen que reconstruirse pues, eso ya fue hace 5 años casi.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Esta en algodón.


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

si soy arequipeño, cualquier salida para tomar fotos me avisan mi mail es [email protected]


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

esta en algo, pero esas esculturas dejan mucho que desear.


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

Yo opino que Camana si pugna por el segundo lugar en AQP, es muy bello puerto y su gente es muy encantadora.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

ohh ¡¡ y ese milagro ciaraccatto en el foro ?
jaja oye entra mas seguido ps


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

creo que ya van 5 arekipenses en el for
eso es bueno, necesitamos mayor representacion en nuestras ciudades, para tomar mas fotos, y darnos a concoer mas de su ciudad!


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

*camana vs mollendo*

 *Arequipa, Provincia Camaná 
Total población - Censo 2005 51.314 Dato*  
Arequipa, Camaná, Camaná 
Total población - Censo 2005 14.043 Dato 
Arequipa, Camaná, Jose Maria Quimper 
Total población - Censo 2005 4.231 Dato 
Arequipa, Camaná, Mariano Nicolas Valcarcel 
Total población - Censo 2005 2.625 Dato 
Arequipa, Camaná, Mariscal Caceres 
Total población - Censo 2005 5.381 Dato 
Arequipa, Camaná, Nicolas de Pierola 
Total población - Censo 2005 6.508 Dato 
Arequipa, Camaná, Ocoña 
Total población - Censo 2005 4.564 Dato 
Arequipa, Camaná, Quilca 
Total población - Censo 2005 698 Dato 
Arequipa, Camaná, Samuel Pastor 
Total población - Censo 2005 13.264 Dato 

 *Arequipa, provincia Islay 
Total población - Censo 2005 51.328 Dato*   
Arequipa, Islay, Mollendo 
Total población - Censo 2005 23.672 Dato 
Arequipa, Islay, Cocachacra 
Total población - Censo 2005 9.301 Dato 
Arequipa, Islay, Dean Valdivia 
Total población - Censo 2005 6.420 Dato 
Arequipa, Islay, Islay 
Total población - Censo 2005 3.926 Dato 
Arequipa, Islay, Mejia 
Total población - Censo 2005 1.263 Dato 
Arequipa, Islay, Punta de Bombon 
Total población - Censo 2005


mollendo le gana a camaná, la ciudad de mollendo tiene 23 672 habitantes contra 14 043 habitantes de camaná


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, solo 14 habitantes de diferencia, si q son provincias gemelas....

aunque a nivel de distrito, mollendo por poco y lo duplica


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Para mi mollendo tiene mas perspectivas de crecieminto: cuenta con un pto de importancia nacional camana no, mollendo recibe en verano a 450 000 turistas camana recibe mucho menos, mollendo esta a hora y media de AQP camana esta a 3 horas, etc, etc


----------



## Ciaraccatto (Oct 10, 2005)

Jajajaja Rafo, voy a entrar mas seguido. epper:


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ciaraccatto said:


> Jajajaja Rafo, voy a entrar mas seguido. epper:


eso espero ...  y trata de colaborar en el foro con noticias de AQP..


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Esas estatuas son la cumbre de la cultura chicha. Bueno eso espero =S
mi cerebro es incapaz de imaginarse algo mas waxafo q eso


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pacolam said:


> Esas estatuas son la cumbre de la cultura chicha. Bueno eso espero =S
> mi cerebro es incapaz de imaginarse algo mas waxafo q eso


No lo mires como Huachafo, miralo que algo exotico y distintivo del pueblo camanejo ...


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

me parece algo muy bajo que para algo tan tipico de una ciudad sin conocerla en persona la describan como huachafo


----------



## uspaorkoo (Jan 29, 2006)

Jose Antonio said:


> me parece algo muy bajo que para algo tan tipico de una ciudad sin conocerla en persona la describan como huachafo


pues a mi no me parece bajo....no hay que estar en vivo y en directo para darse cuenta que esas estatuas son una real porqueria.

sinceramente da a veces colera ver como las municipalidades pueden gastar dinero en hacer cosas tan feas y ridiculas como esas.... >( 

mas parecen caprichos de alcaldes de paso,....que no pueden tener un poquito mas de sentido de la estetica?....:down: 

porque si van a hacer monumentos hagan algo bonito, no monumentos como esos que son una cachetada al buen gusto.

para mi Camana no esta en nada, desaprobada completamente, una ciudad que deja bastante que desear al igual que Tumbes el cual vimos un thread hace poco, el mismo estilo, la misma huachaferia. :nono:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Si quieren dejar los camarones...creo que los deberian de poner en el piso como decoracion. Los tendrian que poner en una decoracion estilo rio para darle al turista como una explicacion que el rio es rico en camarones. Al monumento del hombre ese se lo podria hacer una plazita algo grande con mucha vegetacion asi la estatua se ignora pero a la vez se tiene ahi como algo ceremonial. A la estatua de los gallos si hay que desalojarla y si quieren hacer un monumento similar que lo hagan donde ocurren las pelease de los gallos. (dudo que lo hagan en plena calle.) En vez de esa estatua podrian sembrar un arbol bonito y refrescante para que la gente pueda sentarse en un banco cercano y usar el arbol para aliviarse del calor.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Despues de ver las fotos mi primera impresión fue: Déjà vu

Mayólicas de baño, esculturas desproporcionadas de yeso y papier mâchè pintadas con colorinches escandalosos, faroles ordinarios, rejas y maceteras cubiertas de pintura barata en cada esquina. Creo haber visto algo similar en Tumbes, el Callao, Chiclayo, algún pueblo serrano, Chorrillos, algún cono limeño o en pleno parque Ramón Castilla en Lince. El famoso estílo chicha en su máximo esplendor. 

La mayoría de peruanos carecen de conocimiento arquitectónico. Es comprensible.

Lo que no es comprensible ni aceptable es la forma como los alcalduchos de turno propician ésta ignorancia fomentando obras de corte chicha con la única intención de dejar sus respectivas huellas en sus ciudades de la forma más barata en vez de invertir en nuevas pistas, veredas, agua potable, areas verdes, centros culturales, etc. 

Qué se puede esperar de un pueblo si son sus propios líderes los que con un concepto errado del modernismo celebran con bombos y platillos la construcción de obras vanas y de pésimo gusto para sus pueblos habiendo otras necesidades mucho más urgentes?


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

no logro ver las fotos.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

no logro ver las fotos.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

NO VEO FOTOShno:


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

*ACLARACIÓN NRO. 1*



rafo18 said:


> naaa que ver mollendo es mas ciudad que camana, aunque camana tb se defiende, el tsunami del 2001 ocasiono graves daños a eta ciudad, camana era como el ASIA arequipeño mucha gente pudiente de AQP tenia su casas de playa en camana pro luego del maremoto todo se fue al....


Rafo, no creo que Camaná sea el ASIA arequipeño, lo digo por que quienes conocemos Mejía sabemos que la infraestructura y la clase de construcciones que tienen se llevan de plano a Camaná (la excepción sería Las Cuevas, pero es muy pequeño)

osea la gente "pudiente" ( xq esa palabra ah???) en mayor número está en Mejía.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

Ciaraccatto said:


> Yo opino que Camana si pugna por el segundo lugar en AQP, *es muy bello puerto* y su gente es muy encantadora.



maestro, camaná no tiene puerto!!!! lo más cercano es la caleta de Quilca.

jalón de orejas xq eres arequipeño!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

Jose Antonio said:


> me parece algo muy bajo que para algo tan tipico de una ciudad sin conocerla en persona la describan como huachafo


Creo que el sentido de la estética prescinde de si conoces un lugar o no, al margen del subjetivismo que se pueda tener, los camaroncitos, azulejos y diseño de ese boulevard son el triunfo de la huachafada, no creo por tanto que sea bajo dar una opinión sin conocerla.

Como yo sí la conozco, CONFIRMADO esa zona es recontra huachafa.


----------



## janco (Dec 26, 2007)

camana esta contruyendo su primer parque acuatico y creo que sera enorme comparado con los de mollendo ya es hora que camana invierta de lleno


----------



## chessforever (May 20, 2010)

Hola amigos, este es mi primer envío sobre lo que es Camaná actual, espero les guste.

Parque acuático, una de las últimas obras en las playas de Camaná (2010)

























Centro del pueblo (ciudad) de Camaná (2010)
Fotos sin editar tal como es Camaná!

































Mercado Central









Mas fotos del cercado

























Mas fotos de Camaná
Otras vistas de la Plaza principal
















Coliseo Julio Ernesto Granda








Las Cabañas








Valle de Quilca








Campiña de Camaná


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

:lol:

Quien desperto este vejestorio.


----------



## Digary (May 13, 2009)

Lo bueno son las fotos. El contenido, pareciera que camaná es una ciudad nueva no?.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

rafo18 said:


> :lol:
> 
> Quien desperto este vejestorio.


Al menos lo despertaron con fotos  ... vale!!!


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Si quieres meterte a la playa en pleno verano, con sol y sin gente, trankilamente puedes irte mas arriba de la punta, hay kilometros de playas, no te quedes en la punta, vete a cerrillos, la catolica, o las cuevas, trankilidad, buenas playas, rica arena... 0% piedras


----------



## chessforever (May 20, 2010)

AQP166 said:


> Si quieres meterte a la playa en pleno verano, con sol y sin gente, trankilamente puedes irte mas arriba de la punta, hay kilometros de playas, no te quedes en la punta, vete a cerrillos, la catolica, o las cuevas, trankilidad, buenas playas, rica arena... 0% piedras


Lo mismo digo yo. La Punta en verano revienta. Si quieres una playa mas tranquila y sin gente pues en Camaná claro que las hay, solo debes alejarte de La Punta, te recomiendo que apuntes mas hacia el Sur donde están las mejores. Una playa que me encanta es Pano. Otra es la Miel. Y ojo son pura arena... 0% piedras!
Salu2.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

Se ve agrdable la playa las tortugas


----------



## AQPTavO (Jul 24, 2009)

Camaná es hermosa, para mi una de las mejores playas del Perú, nc es simple pero inolvidable, me encanta Camaná!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

A juzgar por las fotos, Camaná da para mucho más. Quizás si invirtieran en infraestructura hotelera de primera a lo largo de la costa, se atraería a un flujo importante de turistas.


----------



## ensarman (Dec 11, 2007)

uffff hay un monton de litoral.

la ciudad de camana no se mueve con el turismo, su principal fuente de ingresos es la agricultura y el comercio que se mueve ahí, el turismo déjalo para el verano en la punta y playas cercanas. en fin en camaná solo hay turismo en verano, luego su negocio es la comercialización de la agricultura


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenas las últimas fotos, las playas son bastante amplias y abiertas, con razón el temor por los tsunamis. Se nota que la ciudad mejora.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

chessforever said:


> Lo mismo digo yo. La Punta en verano revienta. Si quieres una playa mas tranquila y sin gente pues en Camaná claro que las hay, solo debes alejarte de La Punta, te recomiendo que apuntes mas hacia el Sur donde están las mejores. Una playa que me encanta es Pano. Otra es la Miel. Y ojo son pura arena... 0% piedras!
> Salu2.


Incluso en La Punta no es necesario meterte a la aglomeración,con alejarse un poco tienes playas amplias y sin mucha gente.Camaná me gusta y por lo general veraneo allí.


----------



## chessforever (May 20, 2010)

*Mas fotos de Camaná*

*El Valle!*
























*Vista aérea del Valle de Camaná*









La ciudad!









*Una de las poquísimas casas antiguas que aun quedan en la ciudad*
















*Los cómicos ambulantes también algunas veces nos visitan!*









*Corso en Camaná!*
Aqui podrán observar otras calles del centro. Por allí leí de un forista malintencionado que dijo que Camaná solo era bonito la plaza y alrededores, pero eso no es cierto. En todo caso juzguen por ustedes mismos.

































































































































*Y por último unas fotos del Distrito de El Cardo*


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

chessforever eres camanejo o camaneño????????


----------



## chessforever (May 20, 2010)

Camanejo!


----------



## Frankuervo (Sep 11, 2009)

"Camanejo y no cejo!" dicen ...jeje ...


----------



## MonikaAQP (Mar 10, 2009)

chessforever said:


> Camanejo!


ok te tomo la palabra .. no s eporque alguno spaisanos y paisanas tuyas se molestan cuando les digo camanejo o camaneja


----------



## chessforever (May 20, 2010)

MonikaAQP said:


> ok te tomo la palabra .. no s eporque alguno spaisanos y paisanas tuyas se molestan cuando les digo camanejo o camaneja


En realidad ambos gentilicos son válidos.

Camaná y Mollendo, pequeñas ciudades que no sobrepasan los 20,000 la primera y 30,000 habitantes la segunda se están convirtiendo en un ejemplo a seguir del desarrollo urbano en las pequeñas ciudades de la costa peruana y ambas son arequipeñas. Estos son 2 ejemplos claros de que cantidad no significa necesariamente calidad (Hablando de Habitantes), pues pienso que todo está en la planificación urbana, y obviamente el querer a tu ciudad, entre otras cosas.

*Aqui 2 fotos de Camaná:*


















Salu2


----------



## Ajo (Jan 29, 2007)

que hace un mototaxi ahi???


----------



## chessforever (May 20, 2010)

Ajo said:


> que hace un mototaxi ahi???


En Camaná hay mototaxis pero en número regular, lo suficiente como para no congestionar la pequeña ciudad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó la imagen satelital, y también las últimas fotos.


----------



## jocho (Apr 11, 2010)

Mollendo como distrito tiene más población, pero en realidad Camaná es más amplio como ciudad debido a que son varios distritos ubicados de manera próxima entre si (Camaná, Samuel Pastor-La Pampa, Mariscal Cáceres, Mariano Nicolás Valcárcel, Jose María Quimper y Nicolás de Piérola) que abarcan varios poblados que practicamente están conurbanizados entre sí (El Cardo, Pucchún, Huacapuy, La Pampa, la misma Punta no está tan lejos).

Mollendo, en cambio, tiene a los demás distritos más alejados: los más próximos son Matarani y Mejía, bastante distantes a comparación. Camino a Lima uno se da cuenta al atravesar Camaná de la dimensión de la ciudad. 

Además Camaná tiene más movimiento comercial y todo. Tal vez Mollendo incremente el mismo si se llega a hacer la carretera Costanera y prospera lo de Tia María.



chessforever said:


> En realidad ambos gentilicos son válidos.
> 
> Camaná y Mollendo, pequeñas ciudades que no sobrepasan los 20,000 la primera y 30,000 habitantes la segunda se están convirtiendo en un ejemplo a seguir del desarrollo urbano en las pequeñas ciudades de la costa peruana y ambas son arequipeñas. Estos son 2 ejemplos claros de que cantidad no significa necesariamente calidad (Hablando de Habitantes), pues pienso que todo está en la planificación urbana, y obviamente el querer a tu ciudad, entre otras cosas.
> 
> ...


----------



## chessforever (May 20, 2010)

*El valle de Camaná*



El Bajopontino said:


> Me gustó la imagen satelital, y también las últimas fotos.


*Aqui le envio amigo unas fotos del valle de Camaná:*

*Camaná ciudad-pueblo está rodeado del valle!, sino fíjense en la siquiente foto:*









*Mas fotos*






















































*Una última del valle de Quilca (Camaná)*









Salu2


----------



## JmC3dmodelator (Mar 24, 2008)

En las ùltimas fotos parece una ciudad de la selva.


----------

